# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Control Problem

## addntox

I'm Writing a Silverlight 4 app, the interface has a series of text boxes and check boxes, depending on the combination of check boxes checked the textboxes will enable, problem i'm having is the textboxes dont enable they just remain in their loaded state, unless i choose a combination that will trigger my msg box then the textbox's will enable in the correct manner.

here's a sample of the code i'm working with


Code Code:
Private Sub Primer() Handles VariableA.checked, VariableB.Checked, VariableC.Checked
If VariableA.IsChecked = true and VariableC.IsChecked = true then
MessageBox.Show("You Do Not Need Variable C checked")
VariableC.IsChecked = False
ElseIf VariableA.IsChecked = True and Variable.B.IsChecked = True then
TxtCalculation1.IsEnabled = True
TxtCalculation2.IsEnabled = True
TxtCalculation3.IsEnabled = False
End If
End Sub

----------

